
Comparing the Performance Between Native iOS (Swift) and React-Native - goblin89
https://medium.com/the-react-native-log/comparing-the-performance-between-native-ios-swift-and-react-native-7b5490d363e2
======
proyb2
Alternatively, SCADE which write in Swift and run native app in iOS and
Android. They are partner with Perfect web framework team that are developing
Server-side Swift.

We think it will be more performant with Swift 4 release soon this year. The
benefits for using Swift over RN is first-class support and optimized with
LLVM and Clang.

Useful for intensive processing, gaming and AI that RN is not a suitable
choice. Likewise, LinkedIn iOS app is written in Swift.

[http://scade.io](http://scade.io) or chat with the team at
[http://perfect.ly](http://perfect.ly)

